# Server 2003 setting default program



## fira (Aug 15, 2008)

How do I set Microsoft outlook as the defaullt email application. Internet option>Prigrams>email program is set to MS outlook but it still open the OE.

Thanks


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Are you installing Outlook on a server and if so why?


----------



## fira (Aug 15, 2008)

Thats what we use.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You use a server OS for end users? Default email program is set up in Internet Explorer


----------



## fira (Aug 15, 2008)

The default is setup as MS outlook, but it still opens OE


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Uninstall OE


----------

